
In Spain you have to be a hacker to be able to pay your taxes - etewiah
https://redemptionthongs.wordpress.com/2015/11/05/in-spain-you-have-to-be-a-hacker-to-pay-your-taxes/
======
moonbug
And he didn't even get to mention the x509 client ceritifcates and java
craplets.

------
marvel_boy
Spain has the most incompetent burocreacy of west world.

~~~
etewiah
And they are not ashamed of it ;)

